# Radon Slide 29 9.0 2014 vs Slide 29 8.0 2015



## Paul Powell (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin kurz davor mir eines der beiden genannten Bikes zu kaufen. 
Kann mir jemand die Vor- und Nachteile der beiden Bikes erklären?
Welche Geometrie ist in welche Richtung ausgelegt? 

Vielen Dank!

VG

PS: Möchte Touren fahren die auch gerne mal knackige Trails bergab enthalten.


----------



## boarderking (28. Oktober 2014)

Naja, auf jedenfall ist die Quersumme gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul Powell (28. Oktober 2014)

Du meinst Jacke wie Hose ? = Gibt sich nicht viel ?




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lordbritannia (29. Oktober 2014)

Hmmm, gar nicht so einfach. Sieht alles relativ ähnlich aus. Allerdings war das 2014 500€ teurer, irgendetwas war wohl hochwertiger...

Pro 2015: Rahmendesign+ Farbe (Geschmackssache, finde ich aber besser, vor allem das schwarz/blaue), kleinere Geometrieverbesserung?
Pro 2014: Laufräder + Bremse ? Ist die Xo Trail besser als die XT, ich glaube schon, müsste man mal checken. LRS: leichter? Stabiler? Und, es ist 100€ billiger....

XT vs. X9 müsste auch gleich ausgehen, SRAM ist knackiger beim Schalten.

Mein Tip: Je nachdem, wie der Research beim LRS und bei den Bremsen verläuft, würde ich mich entscheiden. Vielleicht weiss das schon jemand, ansonsten googeln.


----------



## Dragamor (29. Oktober 2014)

Das war 500 teurer da es das 9.0 war. Warum hier 9.0 mit 8.0 verglichen wird.
Ist eh schwer da kaum einer 2014 mit 2015 in der Praxis getestet haben wird.


----------



## lordbritannia (29. Oktober 2014)

Dragamor schrieb:


> Das war 500 teurer da es das 9.0 war. Warum hier 9.0 mit 8.0 verglichen wird.
> Ist eh schwer da kaum einer 2014 mit 2015 in der Praxis getestet haben wird.


jetzt ist es aber fast gleich teuer....daher ist der Vergleich vollkommen legitim....


----------



## Paul Powell (29. Oktober 2014)

Die mavic Laufraeder des 2014er sind zwar teurer aber nicht wirklich leichter. Shimano oder sram ist wohl glaubens- oder geschmackssache. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

